# Transferring My Assets Out of Vanguard



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 24, 2018)

I've dealt with several brokerages over the last few decades. Vanguard's system is the most cumbersome and inconvenient. A couple of years ago, I rolled over traditional and Roth IRAs. I exchanged some of the Roth shares for a Vanguard fund. Well instead of one account for the Traditional and one for the Roths, there are three different accounts each with it's own money market settlement fund. In addition, their website is not nearly as user friendly as I'd like because their system over complicates things. So I transferred all the assets to Schwab which I've had nothing but positive experiences with, including maneuverability of their website and customer service.  A Schwab representative ensured me the like accounts will be grouped together. And at least I've consolidated a bit (down from 5) although I still have two more brokerages. 

How many brokerages hold your accounts and which one(s) do you like best?


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 24, 2018)

i use fidelity 90% and chase private client 10% . i pulled my money from vanguard in 2017 after having that 10% there .

their policies sucked and their customer service even worse in my experience .  i have used fidelity for more than 30 years . vanguard dropped allowing beneficiaries on joint accounts . they want you to use two single owner accounts and then you can add beneficiary's  or get a trust which i have no use for.

then i see vanuard promoting their trust dept heavily .  the worst part is we got no notice  they did that . in the event of common death traveling there were no more beneficiaries listed .

according to vanguard common deaths are not common enough so they do not  consider that worth planning for i guess . oh well i won't miss them. we got a whole load of perks from chase for moving our etf there .

i like having some money elsewhere  or i would have given it all to fidelity . there are times today fraud attempts can get an account closed for a week or so ,another source is handy


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Fidelity for brokerage services. I do have cd's, a checking acct and credit card with Penfed credit union.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2018)

Look at the top mutual fund performers in all categories and you will see Vanguards presence in nearly all categories. I like everything about them. I have $ with Merrill Lynch and am happy with them as well. I use TD Ameritrade to have a self-guided investment and wish I didn't after this weeks 1,000+ points drop. Can't win them all.


----------



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've dealt with several brokerages over the last few decades. Vanguard's system is the most cumbersome and inconvenient. A couple of years ago, I rolled over traditional and Roth IRAs. I exchanged some of the Roth shares for a Vanguard fund. Well instead of one account for the Traditional and one for the Roths, there are three different accounts each with it's own money market settlement fund. In addition, their website is not nearly as user friendly as I'd like because their system over complicates things. So I transferred all the assets to Schwab which I've had nothing but positive experiences with, including maneuverability of their website and customer service.  A Schwab representative ensured me the like accounts will be grouped together. And at least I've consolidated a bit (down from 5) although I still have two more brokerages.
> 
> How many brokerages hold your accounts and which one(s) do you like best?



I have both a Schwab account and a Vanguard account and like both equally well. I use the Schwab account mostly for a on line checking account. I find Schwab and Vanguard to be quite user friendly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Vanguard and a couple of other firms.  I have been pleased with Vanguard but to be fair my expectations and needs are quite low.

I have a small account at VOYA and I've found the customer service to be absolutely worthless.

I have had accounts with Merrill Lynch and Fidelity.  At the time they were both awful to deal with, things may be very different today.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 24, 2018)

i like doing business with fidelity . i make 1 phone call and they run with the ball and get whomever involved they need . vanguard passed me around like a hot potato


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

I had a Fidelity account which I closed a couple of years ago. No one would answer a simple question I felt as an investor I had a right to know. Were they still affiliated with ALEC?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> i use fidelity 90% and chase private client 10% . i pulled my money from vanguard in 2017 after having that 10% there .
> 
> their policies sucked and their customer service even worse in my experience .  i have used fidelity for more than 30 years . vanguard dropped allowing beneficiaries on joint accounts . they want you to use two single owner accounts and then you can add beneficiary's  or get a trust which i have no use for.
> 
> ...



I don't blame you Mathjak. That sounds like a ridiculous policy and yet another example of inconvenience.



fmdog44 said:


> Look at the top mutual fund performers in all categories and you will see Vanguards presence in nearly all categories. I like everything about them. I have $ with Merrill Lynch and am happy with them as well. I use TD Ameritrade to have a self-guided investment and wish I didn't after this weeks 1,000+ points drop. Can't win them all.



Yes Vanguard has some very good funds and at hefty NAVs too. The fund I have is very good and does not have a such a high per share cost.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 2, 2018)

share price is irrelevant though . 10 shares of a 100 buck fund going up 10% is no different than 100 shares of a 10 buck fund going up 10% . the only time it matters is in buying stocks since you can't buy 1/2 a share of berkshire . but with funds you just specify the dollars and if it is fractional it does not matter .


----------

